# Finally I quit driving Uberx and Lyft



## sharmarke

I'm proud to announce to you my fellow drivers that I finally decided to quit driving Uberx and Lyft after three years. It feels good to get my freedom back.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Which city were you driving in?


----------



## Million Miler

Were you held captive all that time?


----------



## sharmarke

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Which city were you driving in?


SD


----------



## sharmarke

Million Miler said:


> Were you held captive all that time?


Oh yeh. Good question. Lol


----------



## elelegido

Good luck. I really look forward to quitting too. What are you going to do now?


----------



## chi1cabby

sharmarke said:


> I'm proud to announce to you my fellow drivers that I finally decided to quit driving Uberx and Lyft after three years. It feels good to get my freedom back.


I bet that's a liberating feeling! 
Good for you!
Do you have another gig lined up?


----------



## Lidman

sharmarke said:


> Oh yeh. Good question. Lol


Now you've freed yourself of ubers spell. It just shows that there is hope that other drivers will follow suit.


----------



## elelegido

Lidman said:


> Now you've freed yourself of ubers spell. It just shows that there is hope that other drivers will follow suit.


Time to put your little red pair of shorts on


----------



## Clifford Chong

By quitting, are you making plans to come back someday? I wouldn't mind taking a long haitus.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

sharmarke said:


> I'm proud to announce to you my fellow drivers that I finally decided to quit driving Uberx and Lyft after three years. It feels good to get my freedom back.


POST # 1 /sharmarke : Via con Dios.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Clifford Chong said:


> By quitting, are you making plans to come back someday? I wouldn't mind taking a long haitus.


POST # 10 /Clifford Chong: You can't
have a "long hiatus" 
after only being
"here" for what?.....24 Days!? Jeepers!

That's just Quitting. How long HAVE
You been Driving?


----------



## Uber Cancel

I found the company unethical.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Good luck with that 
Good decision


----------



## DriverJ

sharmarke said:


> I'm proud to announce to you my fellow drivers that I finally decided to quit driving Uberx and Lyft after three years. It feels good to get my freedom back.


I have to believe life will get much better for you. Mine is many times better, plus I'm making several times more money. Good luck.


----------



## DriverJ

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /sharmarke : Via con Dios.


Mucho Doritos to you and yours.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DriverJ said:


> Mucho Doritos to you and yours.


POST # 16/DriverJ: Casuale H. sent
Bison to Winn-Dixie for the White Corn
Santitas, that are ValuePriced Yearound:

☆ ☆ ¡ SOLAMENTE DOS DOLARES !☆ ☆

¡Hay, que Bueno! said Bison
for he knew Haberdasher
liked it when he Practiced.


----------



## observer

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /sharmarke : Via con Dios.


Bison, my buddy, don't know if you chose "via" for a purpose. The correct spelling is "vaya".

Maestro Observador, se despide de su amigo, Bison.


----------



## DriverJ

Clifford Chong said:


> By quitting, are you making plans to come back someday? I wouldn't mind taking a long haitus.


I'm on a long haitus too. From last Jan. until forever!


----------



## secretadmirer

DriverJ said:


> I'm on a long haitus too. From last Jan. until forever!


I haven't officially quit either, I'm on a one month furlogu I mean hiatus. Uber keeps sending me letters about what could happen if I continue to stay idle. I felt like writing just deactivate me already. These notices are starting to bore me.


----------



## sharmarke

DriverJ said:


> I have to believe life will get much better for you. Mine is many times better, plus I'm making several times more money. Good luck.


Good for you. What city you drive in?


----------



## DriverJ

secretadmirer said:


> I haven't officially quit either, I'm on a one month furlogu I mean hiatus. Uber keeps sending me letters about what could happen if I continue to stay idle. I felt like writing just deactivate me already. These notices are starting to bore me.


Don't keep us in suspense, what could happen? Wait, don't tell me - you could get a real job and live happily ever after?

I got it right, didn't I? Did I win something?


----------



## DriverJ

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 16/DriverJ: Casuale H. sent
> Bison to Winn-Dixie for the White Corn
> Santitas, that are ValuePriced Yearound:
> 
> ☆ ☆ ¡ SOLAMENTE DOS DOLARES !☆ ☆
> 
> ¡Hay, que Bueno! said Bison
> for he knew Haberdasher
> liked it when he Practiced.


Bison + Winn-Dixie + Butchers and a Meat Department = TROUBLE!


----------



## DriverJ

sharmarke said:


> Good for you. What city you drive in?


I drove in Louisville, Ky. I started at $1.40/mile, but honestly, considering the very high risk and expenses, it wasn't even worth it at that. About 2 months into it the rate was cut to $1.15. About 2 months after that it went to $0.75/mile. It's back to $1 now. I guess the fools found the bottom they were searching for. Knowing what I do about Uber, I wouldn't consider working for them again, at any price. Unless there was a truckload of cash up front.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

secretadmirer said:


> I haven't officially quit either, I'm on a one month furlogu I mean hiatus. Uber keeps sending me letters about what could happen if I continue to stay idle. I felt like writing just deactivate me already. These notices are starting to bore me.


Just reply with a classic snoop dogg phrase, like Deez nutz, or deez nizzuts. You could even throw in a "******" at the end for good measure.


----------



## secretadmirer

DriverJ said:


> Don't keep us in suspense, what could happen? Wait, don't tell me - you could get a real job and live happily ever after?
> 
> I got it right, didn't I? Did I win something?


all kidding aside I have a fulltime job... I was trying to make a boring scenario a little more interesting. no dramatics no drunks or vomit or tickets or yadyada... of course I only drove for a little over a month but very seldom. I just wanted to see what it was like.
I think i'd have more respect for uber if they letters said we don't care, or unsincerely yourses. or whatever, at least its far less hypocritical, lolololol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> Bison, my buddy, don't know if you chose "via" for a purpose. The correct spelling is "vaya".
> 
> Maestro Observador, se despide de su amigo, Bison.


POST # 18/observer: .....perdoneme....
El Jefe Observador......
y "Maestro Perfecto" de Espanol en California del Norte.

Bisonte risueno.


----------



## observer

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18/observer: .....perdoneme....
> El Jefe Observador......
> y "Maestro Perfecto" de Espanol en California del Norte.
> 
> Bisonte risueno.


Sur, SUR soy Sureño. Soy del Sur de California. Fui solo de visita a el Norte de California.

Esta usted perdonado, amigo Bisonte!


----------



## DriverJ

Bite Moi


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Its mordre moi, or mangez moi


----------



## observer

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18/observer: .....perdoneme....
> El Jefe Observador......
> y "Maestro Perfecto" de Espanol en California del Norte.
> 
> Bisonte risueno.


Lol, ya got me thinking is it "California del Norte" or "el Norte de California".

I believe it's the latter.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> Lol, ya got me thinking is it "California del Norte" or "el Norte de California".
> 
> I believe it's the latter.


POST # 31/observer: How about......
".......sobre todo California"
so as not to forget Baja California.
Work with me, here!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> Lol, ya got me thinking is it "California del Norte" or "el Norte de California".
> 
> I believe it's the latter.


POST # 31/observer: ARE YOU AT LEAST
AWAY FROM NAPA FIRES?

Bison Prioritizes!


----------



## observer

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 31/observer: ARE YOU AT LEAST
> AWAY FROM NAPA FIRES?
> 
> Bison Prioritizes!


Yupp, back in LA. Enjoying the Floridalike weather.

NOT.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

jaxbeachrides said:


> Its mordre moi, or mangez moi


POST # 30/jaxbeachrides: Zut! Zut Allors!

Bison likes Idiomatic Expressions!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> Yupp, back in LA. Enjoying the Floridalike weather.
> 
> NOT.


POST # 34/observer: Oh...so the Relative
Humidity is above 10%
or.....is it the "Killer" 40°F Dewpoint that's
gotch'all Moisteriffic?

Bison Watches Weather!


----------



## Instyle




----------



## DriverJ

Uber doesn't deserve to have ANY!! drivers.


----------



## observer

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 34/observer: Oh...so the Relative
> Humidity is above 10%
> or.....is it the "Killer" 40°F Dewpoint that's
> gotch'all Moisteriffic?
> 
> Bison Watches Weather!


It's 5:23 pm, temp is 78 degrees, humidity is 62%.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> It's 5:23 pm, temp is 78 degrees, humidity is 62%.


POST # 39/observer: It's the Result of
a High Humidity
TRANSPAC Aerial Fluidity flow known as
" The Killah from Manila"

Find out the Dewpoint, the Secret Sauce
of Discomfort: Here there are Holidays
declared if Dewpoint is below 60°F. 
Average is 72°F. It IS bothersome above
78°F. Highest I remember was 83°F post-
a Hurricane "Close call" w/Rain Event 
7-8" rain. U N P L E A S A N T !

Bison weathers the Weather.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Have some sympathy for us monolingual types. Add a Google Translate link


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Have some sympathy for us monolingual types. Add a Google Translate link


Does Google translate Bison language?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sacto Burbs said:


> Have some sympathy for us monolingual types. Add a Google Translate link


POST # 41/Sacto Burbs: Isn't there SOME
ONE You can 
Browbeat over in Sacramento Forum,
Mr. Burbs?

Bison knows Stuff.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Bison, my buddy, don't know if you chose "via" for a purpose. The correct spelling is "vaya".
> 
> Maestro Observador, se despide de su amigo, Bison.


Teacher Observer, says good bye to his friend Bison



Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18/observer: .....perdoneme....
> El Jefe Observador......
> y "Maestro Perfecto" de Espanol en California del Norte.
> 
> Bisonte risueno.


Pardon me, Chief Observer and perfect teacher of Spanish in California North.

Smiling Bison.



observer said:


> Sur, SUR soy Sureño. Soy del Sur de California. Fui solo de visita a el Norte de California.
> 
> Esta usted perdonado, amigo Bisonte!


South, SOUTH I am a southerner. I am from Southern California, I only went to visit Northern California.

You are pardoned, my friend Bison.



observer said:


> Lol, ya got me thinking is it "California del Norte" or "el Norte de California".
> 
> I believe it's the latter.


California of the North or the North of California.



Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 31/observer: How about......
> ".......sobre todo California"
> so as not to forget Baja California.
> Work with me, here!


How about all of California.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Have some sympathy for us monolingual types. Add a Google Translate link


There ya go, I translated it literally. So it does read a little odd.


----------



## observer

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 31/observer: How about......
> ".......sobre todo California"
> so as not to forget Baja California.
> Work with me, here!


lol, don't forget in Mexico there are two Californias, Baja California Norte and Baja California Sur.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> Teacher Observer, says good bye to his friend Bison
> 
> Pardon me, Chief Observer and perfect teacher of Spanish in California North.
> 
> Smiling Bison.
> 
> South, SOUTH I am a southerner. I am from Southern California, I only went to visit Northern California.
> 
> You are pardoned, my friend Bison.
> 
> California of the North or the North of California.
> 
> How about all of California.


POST # 44/observer: Thanks, again for
Your Notable 
Neighborliness and Tutorial Excellence.


----------

